# Fantasy/Classic Soap and Drama > Banners and Fan-Art > General Soap/Drama Pictures >  Look at this ?

## Flozza

this is a picture of jodie marsh. which character/actress does she remind you of???????




Nina Farr/Rebeka Gibbs

----------


## samantha nixon

hiya why did you post this twice and they are kinda similar yes

----------


## Debs

:Searchme:   i dont think they look at all like each other

----------


## samantha nixon

i think there eyes and noes does but only in them pics they do not no where else

----------


## Flozza

sorry i just though they did :-(

----------


## ~*~Leanne~*~

i don't think they look like each other

----------


## Angeltigger

Me either-

----------


## crazygirl

Jane Seymour

----------


## Skits

i was watching a bit of celebrity big brother and i thought the fella out of dead or alive was jodie marsh!! it was the lips that confused me.

----------


## crazygirl

> i was watching a bit of celebrity big brother and i thought the fella out of dead or alive was jodie marsh!! it was the lips that confused me.


pete burns   :Lol:

----------

